# Circular Saw dust collection



## Rickcin (Aug 9, 2016)

I am an amateur woodworker and do not have a table saw. Most of my cutting is done with a Mitre Saw and a 5 1/2 inch Makita that is very high rpm, lightweight and just a great saw to use.

What would be the best way to try to collect the saw dust as I am working with the tool?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't know of a saw except ....*

Festool is the only circular saw I know that has a dust collection port. You would have to modify yours if you want that feature bad enough...









Well I opened my keyboard before I searched :










http://www.dustmuzzle.com/dust_collection/saw_muzzle_concrete_fiberglass.php


----------



## Rickcin (Aug 9, 2016)

As usual, you are exactly correct, only a few saws have dust ports and most all are Track Saws. There is no grass under your feet! 
Triton offers an inexpensive circular saw that does have a vacuum/dust port. I already have 3 circular saws so really cant justify buying another.

I guess the only way around this dust issue is to either buy a track saw or succumb to my fears and go for a table saw.
If I do decide to go for a table saw, I am thinking I should consider a Saw Stop brand. It might not help with the kickback factor however it does adequately address the finger/flesh issue.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

You could also go the slightly more ******* route by duct taping a piece of hardboard or similar the blade guard, then putting in a hole for a shopvac hose. Scroll down a bit in this article to get a rough idea what im talking about:
http://woodgears.ca/home/bootnook.html

Aint pretty to be sure, but its functional


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are adaptors for circ saws*

I linked this in my post above:
http://www.dustmuzzle.com/dust_collection/saw_muzzle_concrete_fiberglass.php

It fits left handed saws and worm drives. Maybe it could be adapted to other saws...?

Amazon sell this for a Dewalt circ saw:
https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWE575DC-collection-adapter-DWE575SB/dp/B00M73I9AG


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not think that the design and function of a circular saw are such that dust collection will ever be anything other than minimal. In other words, not worth the bother.

If you are really afraid of a table saw you should probably not get one. You should always be respectful of the dangers of any item with a moving blade/parts(including your circular saw), fearing the saw creates its own dangers.

George


----------



## Rickcin (Aug 9, 2016)

epicfail48 said:


> You could also go the slightly more ******* route by duct taping a piece of hardboard or similar the blade guard, then putting in a hole for a shopvac hose. Scroll down a bit in this article to get a rough idea what im talking about:
> http://woodgears.ca/home/bootnook.html
> 
> Aint pretty to be sure, but its functional


Looks like you did a real nice job, perhaps you should patent it!


----------



## Rickcin (Aug 9, 2016)

GeorgeC said:


> I do not think that the design and function of a circular saw are such that dust collection will ever be anything other than minimal. In other words, not worth the bother.
> 
> If you are really afraid of a table saw you should probably not get one. You should always be respectful of the dangers of any item with a moving blade/parts(including your circular saw), fearing the saw creates its own dangers.
> 
> George


I am left with few options. As woodnthings pointed out, there are attachments however it would be easier to just purchase another saw made with the dust extractor, if not a track saw. Not sure how far I will progress with this hobby without owning a table saw. My basement does have double doors so one option is to do the heavy cutting outside.

When cutting yesterday with a circular saw, I had a window fan setup about 2 feet away blowing out and after making the cuts, my workbench area, the floor and and my clothing and apron were covered with saw dust. So much for the fan!
My next purchase will be a 6hp vacuum with a hepa filter and dust bag!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rickcin said:


> Looks like you did a real nice job, perhaps you should patent it!


Much as I enjoy complements that's not my website, just one I enjoy browsing


----------

